# bolens repair manual medium frame



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have this manualand also have a wisconsin engine manual if you need it i can send it it's a big pdf file and you'll need a adobe reader or some thing to open this file have fun james


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Jun 3, 2006)

james66,
I would love a copy if you want to sendme one! The PDF would print a lot easier for me to take out to the garage then the format on the site. I emailed you about it yesterday.

THANKS!


----------



## myron585 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello James 66
I'm new to this site and I was wonder if you could email me a copy of the 850 manual you have. I just got a I think a 1962 bolens 850 husky and I can't get the transmission to work the belt pulley that ingauges it is missing a part or something. It would be nice to see the manual. Email @ [email protected] thanks again.


----------



## myron585 (Jul 2, 2011)

*james66*

Hello,
I'm new to this site and I really need a copy of the bolens medium frame tractor manual you have I really need it so I hope you can help.
Thanks
Myron585
[email protected]


----------

